# Knitting + Crocheting = Knooking!!



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Has anyone tried this yet? It looks like regular knit but is sooo different to do. Here is a great video on how it is done. I am quite taken with a new technique like this. I would love feedback from anyone that has tried this, or is going to.

http://www.leisurearts.com/how-to-knook :shock: :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I've been planning on going over to Walmart and maybe buying the kit. I am not fond of going to Walmart so it's taking me awhile. I should check and see if Michaels has it.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I have seen them online. Does Walmart carry them? I too am not a fan, but would go for that!!!


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Walmart is where everyone I've heard is getting Knook kit


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I just checked my local one. It said no on the website, but I have to drive past one tomorrow. If I can see the door I will attempt it! They are so busy right now its crazy.


----------



## bbarker39 (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought the Knook kit from WalMart. I had to check with 3 Walmarts before I found it. I really like Knooking but am limited to what I can do because of the size of the hooks. I want to buy a interchangeable crochet hook set so I can knook more. I will have to wait until after Christmas.


----------



## darknits (Mar 13, 2011)

I just picked up the kit at AC Moore...Hopefully will try it out soon.


----------



## dart (Jul 6, 2011)

i bought the set from walmart, and must admit to disappointment at the quality of the product. the cords included in the kit are short, this limits the size of project and all three cords are the same length. And the hooks are rough, they will need sanding and repolishing to be usable for most yarns in my opinion. That said the process is fun but the stitches are loose, much looser than i usually knit or crochet, but is easier on my hands than crochet. I am going to refinish the hooks and make some longer cords after christmas, and try it again. although i do have a few aluminum hooks with needle eyes on the other end, may try those also.


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

i had never heard of knooking, until i got a email from annies attic and as usual i just had to have it, so order the hooks and the book each was $9.99, how much was it at Walmart, i was just at Walmart and didnt see it but wasnt looking for anything in pecuilar thou. I cant wait to give it a try.


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've been checking the you tube website for videos - on my TO DO list


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

dart said:


> i bought the set from walmart, and must admit to disappointment at the quality of the product. the cords included in the kit are short, this limits the size of project and all three cords are the same length. And the hooks are rough, they will need sanding and repolishing to be usable for most yarns in my opinion. That said the process is fun but the stitches are loose, much looser than i usually knit or crochet, but is easier on my hands than crochet. I am going to refinish the hooks and make some longer cords after christmas, and try it again. although i do have a few aluminum hooks with needle eyes on the other end, may try those also.


Get nylon Omega cord from Hobby Lobby or Micheals and cut it to the length you desire and heat seal the ends. You then have a very huge supply of cord. Make sure it is the size that will fit through the little hole!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Cool, have to try it!


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

hmmm havent seen that before. Interesting what one can do with a hook/needle and some yarn.


----------



## Sooner (Jul 25, 2011)

ply husband drilled holes in the ends of some different size s of plastic hooks & used very small guage wire, the kind used in the garden. It is challenging to start out with but even I got to use it :shock: Have fun Sooner


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

My hubby made me a set from extra crcohet hooks that I have. But decided to get the kit with the book. 

I bought the kit from A C Moore. It was $9.99. I had a 50% off coupon. I got it for $5.30. I am making the scarf that is in the instruction book that comes with it. Eventually I will make all the projects in the book. It is alot of fun.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

dart said:


> i bought the set from walmart, and must admit to disappointment at the quality of the product. the cords included in the kit are short, this limits the size of project and all three cords are the same length. And the hooks are rough, they will need sanding and repolishing to be usable for most yarns in my opinion. That said the process is fun but the stitches are loose, much looser than i usually knit or crochet, but is easier on my hands than crochet. I am going to refinish the hooks and make some longer cords after christmas, and try it again. although i do have a few aluminum hooks with needle eyes on the other end, may try those also.


I also bought a set. I did not find that the hooks/needles were rough. I did not think that tat the cord was short.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have the kit and I had my son-in-law drill some holes in some wooden hooks that I alreadt had. I tried it when I first got the kit and it is easy to do. I crochet and Loom knit. I think it is a neat thing and I am sure that as it becomes more popular that there will be more videos and patterns... The kit is at walmart for under $6.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

I think Annie's Attic has it if you want to order on line.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

A few years ago I had a shop in NJ. Someone introduced me to something called a "Knit-CroHook" It's exactly what this is. It came with a video, the hook and some 'shoe lace' looking cord. I have since misplaced both the hook & the video. 

It was a neat technique and there were all sorts of projects that could be made. 

Anita


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the input ladies. I will be getting mine after I finish my blanket for Linus Project. I am afraid I will get distracted playing with my new toys and not finish this beast. My goal is to have it on a child 'BY CHRISTMAS" So I have to work faster....
Thanks Kids!! Ill post my progress in case more ideas roll through here.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Just ordered kit from Amazon.com new for 5.36 plus shipping


----------



## Zoey (Feb 12, 2011)

I just did open and try my knook kit yesterday, it kills me the way subjects come up that I just happened to do in the last day or two. I will give it more of a chance, but mu experience with it yesterday , I found that I was really having a time because the stitches I was doing were so tight. When I saw the post where she said it was loose, I was amazed, I'll have to work at it. Also tried my tunision hook (long crochet hook with an end on it) I liked doing that. I told myself I couldn't start another project until after the New Year. (almost cheating) I did pull it all out though LOL


----------



## MeekOne (Aug 19, 2011)

Leisure Arts online carrys this also.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I got mine the other day at walmart for 6.99.. i havent tried it yet but i will soon!!! Good luck with it!!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

The link at the beginning of this topic shows how to use and ordering info from Leisure Arts.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> I got mine the other day at walmart for 6.99.. i havent tried it yet but i will soon!!! Good luck with it!!!


Let me know how it is, OK?


----------



## meade1 (Jun 14, 2011)

I got mine at Hobby Lobby for 9.49 but will not use until after the first of the year.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

meade1 said:


> I got mine at Hobby Lobby for 9.49 but will not use until after the first of the year.


Good to know. Now I have another excuse to go to our New one after Christmas


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Ladies go to your search above and type in my first knooked project and you will see the scarf I made using the knook and also I have some links posted on how to knook. There are three. I am working on a prayer shawl which required a longer cord so I purchased some cord from the craft department in wal mart where I got my knook kit from. I will agree that they aren't large enough for some projects but you can make your own by drilling a hole in the end of a crochet hook and slip the cord through it and there you go. You can use the locker hooks as well that is the one with the large eye in it. There was another lady who posted a headband that she did a week or so ago under pictures. And another who has done a pair of fingerless gloves. You can go to raverly and in the search area type in knooking and there is information there as well. As for patterns I am told you can do almost any crochet or knitting pattern with the knook. Leisure Arts explains how to combine the two styles to make beautiful projects. Good luck.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks so much Ciyona.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You are welcome Hannalady, I am trying to keep my post up so others can share they thoughts on knooking and their projects but I am still getting over a cold and haven't done much it has been hard concentrating. I love the knook and while it seems loose it gives a beautiful look for those who have a hard time knitting and crocheters seem to do better with it as it is just a differnt way to use the crochet hook. Just great for those of us that want a knitted look to our crochet.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## dragonfliee (Aug 5, 2011)

I started knooking this summer as soon as I saw the kits. I absolutely love it and and am forsaking my looms and knitting machine because of it.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Very good to know.


dragonfliee said:


> I started knooking this summer as soon as I saw the kits. I absolutely love it and and am forsaking my looms and knitting machine because of it.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Zoey said:


> I just did open and try my knook kit yesterday, it kills me the way subjects come up that I just happened to do in the last day or two. I will give it more of a chance, but mu experience with it yesterday , I found that I was really having a time because the stitches I was doing were so tight. When I saw the post where she said it was loose, I was amazed, I'll have to work at it. Also tried my tunision hook (long crochet hook with an end on it) I liked doing that. I told myself I couldn't start another project until after the New Year. (almost cheating) I did pull it all out though LOL


When you first start using this technique you are quite tight and when you go to do the next row is when you have trouble. Found that I had to hold the stitches in a way that I did not tighten and draw the slack thread from the next stitches for the stitch I was working on. Then I did not have so much trouble with the tightness. also which way you grab or wrap the stitches makes a big difference in the way they lay.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Good advise, thanks


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

I got mind at A.C. Moore and used ,my 50% off coupon. I would go there first if you have a store near you. Michaels will also accept a Moore coupon.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks!! I am on Nanny duty this week so I may get a chance to go look for one while the little man is in school, IF I feel better..... I got the cruds...


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

The price is the same all over. When you order it my mail you have to pay postage. Mine came from A.C. Moore and I used there 50% off coupon. When I did my online search 
AC Moore didn't carry it. But when I went in the store they had it. Go figure. Our Walmart didn't have it. But the one near me is a smaller store.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I am close to Loanns and Michaels here. Went to Babbettes (ARRRRGGGHHHHH) yesterday and they were out. I try to stay out of there but I was driving past.... I am in no rush....


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

It looks very interesting! I may look into it at some point in the future. I am only just getting my head round knitting lol
So many things I want to learn to do this year and the list keeps growing lol 

xx


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

They have put out a larger set. Check Leisure arts website for updates and new free patterns!! I got a set at Beverlys the other day. Kinda busy though and havent had much time to play yet. I need a whole day to get it down I think.... I kept purling when I was supposed to be knitting... I'll get it though!!


dart said:


> i bought the set from walmart, and must admit to disappointment at the quality of the product. the cords included in the kit are short, this limits the size of project and all three cords are the same length. And the hooks are rough, they will need sanding and repolishing to be usable for most yarns in my opinion. That said the process is fun but the stitches are loose, much looser than i usually knit or crochet, but is easier on my hands than crochet. I am going to refinish the hooks and make some longer cords after christmas, and try it again. although i do have a few aluminum hooks with needle eyes on the other end, may try those also.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, I was asked to post some pics of my knooking projects here so you could all see what a finished project looks like. There is one a wip that is a lace project that I haven't been able to get back to for many reasons but it gives you an idea of what you can do with the knook. I will also give you the links I work with so you will have it here as well. The most important thing is that you have fun and enjoy what you are doing.

Here are the links I use. Don't forget to scroll as they are down the page a bit on some.

http://www.leisurearts.com/how-to-knook






http://www.crochetville.org/forum/showthread.php?t=126375

Below are a few of the items I have done or are working on. I am going to start a new project soon and will post when I have enough to show you as I progress along.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Ciyona! Lovely work. Thanks for sharing with us ~:O)


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You are quite welcome. I will get the cords uploaded on my thread soon I need to see how they came out in my email first. Now for an arrgggg! I was working on my 2nd spa cloth when the unthinkable happend. I was using a homemade knooking hook when I was pulling the cord out and sliding my loops onto it when I broke my hook. Now I have to wait until I get another one done as it is a 4.00mm hook boy is that frustrating, I was almost done with it too. Thank heaven for weaving needles I used it to work the cord back onto my loops as I had to do a bit of frogging to fix where the loops messed up at tied the cord and am waiting for my new hook to finish it. Oh well cheap hooks aren't always the best.



Hippie Chick said:


> Thanks Ciyona! Lovely work. Thanks for sharing with us ~:O)


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> You are quite welcome. I will get the cords uploaded on my thread soon I need to see how they came out in my email first. Now for an arrgggg! I was working on my 2nd spa cloth when the unthinkable happend. I was using a homemade knooking hook when I was pulling the cord out and sliding my loops onto it when I broke my hook. Now I have to wait until I get another one done as it is a 4.00mm hook boy is that frustrating, I was almost done with it too. Thank heaven for weaving needles I used it to work the cord back onto my loops as I had to do a bit of frogging to fix where the loops messed up at tied the cord and am waiting for my new hook to finish it. Oh well cheap hooks aren't always the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :shock: :shock: :hunf: :? I hate when stuff like that happens! :| :thumbdown:


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Me too but gives me an excuse to shop.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I got the Knook kit, some extra patterns books awhile back.
I recently tried it and am NOT fond of it...it was a bit fiddly for me..using the cord like an extra knitting needle.
I both knit and crochet...for ME just seemed useless..JMHO.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Camilla, Thats okay if it isn't for you. You are still welcome here. You give us great help and support all the time. I just got my new homemade hook finished and am trying it out. It is a metal one of the susan bates hooks it is actually better than the wooden ones because of how the tip and hook are made it gets through the loops better and makes it go quicker. I need a g hook 4.00mm and my dh did it for me tonight. I had to do some filing to get the burrs out so they yarn would slide easily. For this he used the sander on the dremel but didn't get them all so I used my metal nail filer and it worked great to handle the issue I love my new hook.



CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I got the Knook kit, some extra patterns books awhile back.
> I recently tried it and am NOT fond of it...it was a bit fiddly for me..using the cord like an extra knitting needle.
> I both knit and crochet...for ME just seemed useless..JMHO.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I got the Knook kit, some extra patterns books awhile back.
> I recently tried it and am NOT fond of it...it was a bit fiddly for me..using the cord like an extra knitting needle.
> I both knit and crochet...for ME just seemed useless..JMHO.


Just give it another go GF, you may like it on another day


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay I have tried out my new hook and I find I am really liking metal. It slides through the loops easier than the wooden ones. Will keep you informed on how it goes.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

If you noticed..I did NOT put anyone down for liking or using it...was just MHO...for me it was like knitting with ONE metal needle and ONE limp cooked spaghetti noodle..
LOL...I was open enough to buy and try it at least lol



Hippie Chick said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > I got the Knook kit, some extra patterns books awhile back.
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

No you did not Camilla, I understand. Many knitters don't like the knook mainly I think because they knit faster with their knitting needles. It does lean toward crocheters who can't knit and since they are use to crochet hooks they grasp the idea a little easier. It is not to say that a knitter doesn't like the knook it is just that they prefer their knitting needles. Some one suggested using wire but I think that would be a bit harsh on the hands. Prehaps as a knitter that may be more suitable for you and others. I think as far as a wire goes I would try to find a small cable wire that has a little give but is sturdy to hold a project and one that would be coated would be best. Kinda like old clothsline wire only skinner to fit through the hole.



CamillaInTheDesert said:


> If you noticed..I did NOT put anyone down for liking or using it...was just MHO...for me it was like knitting with ONE metal needle and ONE limp cooked spaghetti noodle..
> LOL...I was open enough to buy and try it at least lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hugs Ciyona...so happy to see you here...
I both knit and crochet and are always torn between the two lol..
I think you are right about the concept...so..for now I just put it on the back burner..lol..
But I did adapt some of the Knook patterns for knitting..so win/ win lol



Ciyona said:


> No you did not Camilla, I understand. Many knitters don't like the knook mainly I think because they knit faster with their knitting needles. It does lean toward crocheters who can't knit and since they are use to crochet hooks they grasp the idea a little easier. It is not to say that a knitter doesn't like the knook it is just that they prefer their knitting needles. Some one suggested using wire but I think that would be a bit harsh on the hands. Prehaps as a knitter that may be more suitable for you and others. I think as far as a wire goes I would try to find a small cable wire that has a little give but is sturdy to hold a project and one that would be coated would be best. Kinda like old clothsline wire only skinner to fit through the hole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

i am a lifelong chrocheter and looking at the video it seems so totally opposite to what i am used to. i think i will give this one a miss as it doesn't seem the craft for me.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

That is where you precious expertise is apperciated as always.



CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hugs Ciyona...so happy to see you here...
> I both knit and crochet and are always torn between the two lol..
> I think you are right about the concept...so..for now I just put it on the back burner..lol..
> But I did adapt some of the Knook patterns for knitting..so win/ win lol
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Do you knit grandma jean? It is just a way for those who don't knit but crochet to have a way to create a knitted project. I first learned to crochet but could not read the patterns and gave it up for years. Then one day I decided I would learn to knit. I purchased a kit to teach me how. In a few hours I was knitting. I had purchased several book on knitting and crochet and oneday I was going through the books and the patterns and suddenly realized I could read the patterns. What joy that was for me and now I am knooking as well. I might also add that I have taught myself how to needle tat. Something my mom wanted to learn but I think back then it was shuttle tatting but she never did. I can't do the shuttles but I did learn to use the needle for tatting. So if I can do it anyone can if they would just have the patients to give it a good go. The leisure arts way is the hardest to me so I use one of the other two and that is what works for me. But if I never gave it a try I would wonder why. Yes it seems tedious but once you get the sts down and practice just like when you first learned to crochet you will see there really isn't much too it and it can be just as fun. I still crochet and knit but I am finding I have a fondness for knooking.



grandma jean said:


> i am a lifelong chrocheter and looking at the video it seems so totally opposite to what i am used to. i think i will give this one a miss as it doesn't seem the craft for me.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

I knit at the pace of a slug so I do believe the Knook will be good for my needs. I wish I had the bigger ones though. So Camilla, if you got the larger ones and need to find them a home........ ~:O)


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I hear everyone talking about the new larger hooks but I haven't seen them yet. Can anyone send me a link to where the are at.



Hippie Chick said:


> I knit at the pace of a slug so I do believe the Knook will be good for my needs. I wish I had the bigger ones though. So Camilla, if you got the larger ones and need to find them a home........ ~:O)


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> I hear everyone talking about the new larger hooks but I haven't seen them yet. Can anyone send me a link to where the are at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard about them from my Leisure Arts newsletter that they were coming out. That was a couple weeks ago


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I will check with them


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have and love it. Please keep on posting.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I looked at the new kit and it appears to me that they are just adding a hook for maybe socks and a larger one or two. I think there were six so if you are talking crochet hooks they would be an F hook through a J hook in the new kit. I know that is five so I will need to go back and look again at the sizes. I started my blanket last night then realized I had better check my hook and sure enough it was too small so I had to frog every thing and start again. Luckily my DH had drilled a J hook. 6.50 for me which was the size I needed to do the blanket. Once again I am back to knooking. I will be adjusting the pattern with a couple of different colors as I was short some yarn so I am making do with adding a couple of extra stripes and colors. I am using the caron simply soft for this as I didn't want to make it with the red heart yarn. I will post when I get it large enough to give you a good peek.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Can hardly wait!! 


Ciyona said:



> I looked at the new kit and it appears to me that they are just adding a hook for maybe socks and a larger one or two. I think there were six so if you are talking crochet hooks they would be an F hook through a J hook in the new kit. I know that is five so I will need to go back and look again at the sizes. I started my blanket last night then realized I had better check my hook and sure enough it was too small so I had to frog every thing and start again. Luckily my DH had drilled a J hook. 6.50 for me which was the size I needed to do the blanket. Once again I am back to knooking. I will be adjusting the pattern with a couple of different colors as I was short some yarn so I am making do with adding a couple of extra stripes and colors. I am using the caron simply soft for this as I didn't want to make it with the red heart yarn. I will post when I get it large enough to give you a good peek.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh where is magic when you need it poof it is done. Sadly to say guess I will have to do it the old fashion way. Snails pace.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

My magic wand is yours to command! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks I can use all the magic it can muster for me to get everything done. I still need to get the edge on my spa cloth. I was never really one for all the multi tasking it takes to get all this knooking, knitting, and crocheting done not to mention a bit of tatting as well.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> Thanks I can use all the magic it can muster for me to get everything done. I still need to get the edge on my spa cloth. I was never really one for all the multi tasking it takes to get all this knooking, knitting, and crocheting done not to mention a bit of tatting as well.


I know what you mean! I was all "BooHoo" yesterday when I rolled my ankle till I reminded myself it is a good excuse to sit still and crochet!! :shock: :XD:


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry about your ankle, hope you just have a light bruise and not a sprain. My mom walked on hers for three days before she realized that she had broken it when she was young. I received my Hometown swap package and it was really great. I will be doing pics of it later as I have a lot to get done. Thanks to Janet for her wonderful package.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Ciyona. I dont think it is broken. I broke it once before and remember that pain alll to well. I am trying to keep it elevated and stay off it today. Darn, I have to crochet....


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I started my blanket again and finally got it going in the right direction. It is going to be an interesting undertaking that is for sure cast on 154 st to start with and then work them. I might have to add a small border because I am not taking it out again. Call me stubborn but I am going to get it done and also start working on more than one project at a time I need to get to work on my dragon scarf that I have been putting off.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Oooooh Dragon scarf?? Which one? Jackie and I are doing our Crochet-a-thon and are working on a crochet stitch called Crazy Stitch. Suits my mood and it is quite pretty too 



Ciyona said:


> I started my blanket again and finally got it going in the right direction. It is going to be an interesting undertaking that is for sure cast on 154 st to start with and then work them. I might have to add a small border because I am not taking it out again. Call me stubborn but I am going to get it done and also start working on more than one project at a time I need to get to work on my dragon scarf that I have been putting off.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice stitch. It is the dragon lace scarf I showed a little bit of in the other thread I don't think I have uploaded it to yours. Will go back and check though and if not I will see about pinning it here.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Nope didn't post it. So here it is. I have a long way to go with it.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice scarf


----------

